# a/c



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Ok so I was wondering if anyone could help me find something. I need the vaccume diagram for the a/c on a '85 non-turbo. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

AC is for the weak. Remove it. I live in texas, and I do just fine.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

YES I know and I dont have a/c the problem is one of my vaccume lines are messed up so i need to fix it. It only blows out of the defrost and it is hot as hell I've aalready checked the lines in the engine bay so I need a diagram to see all the others.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]YES I know and I dont have a/c the problem is one of my vaccume lines are messed up so i need to fix it. It only blows out of the defrost and it is hot as hell I've aalready checked the lines in the engine bay so I need a diagram to see all the others.[/QUOTE]

I also would like to have a diagram. I too have a leak, but not that bad.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it's getting worse... Now I can hear it when I'm just driving around it's sooooo loud. as I requested before any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I know this isnt inside the car, but see if this helps:

The 3 small lines/hoses are
1) from resivor to manifold this one should have a check valve at resivor nipple (if you attach hose ti resivor nipple you should be able to suck but not blow)
2) Goes to hot water valve at right rear of engine. It is the hose with the wires near it. The wires open and close a valve to this hose.
3)A hose that goes thru fire wall and supplies vacuum to AC controls inside car.

http://www.z31.com/oboard/archives/view.pl?232


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

while were on this subject , i have to service my a/c too and im thinking about just pulling it out, do you have to change anything when you take it out.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

http://users2.ev1.net/~jboykin/vaclines.htm

This site was very helpful to me '85 Fairlady, hopefully it is for you too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> while were on this subject , i have to service my a/c too and im thinking about just pulling it out, do you have to change anything when you take it out.



No, just a simple pull.


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*Freon Replacement etc.*

 I have a similar problem with my ac blowing tepid air out of the defroster vents only. I was told that when the vac got too low, cars were designed to default to the defrost vent. My 86 Z31 probably has 86 vac hoses so I'm hoping that's where the problem will be found.

On a related subject, I am preparing to switch from R-11 to R-134 in my AC system. I'll have a shop collect the R-11 and then will use a kit to install the replacement R-134.

Anybody done that? Words of wisdom before I create a global disaster?

Pearlz in Alamo, CA


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It'll work, but it won't be as effective as the old R-12. A true R-134 conversion requires a bigger compressor, it'll never get quite as cold or be as efficient about removing heat from the interior. Long as you don't care if it's not that cold, and takes longer to cool down.


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*R-12 to R134 Cng?*

Thanks for the feedbach. If I were to get a junkyard compressor say, I wonder how to select the right size - or do you just get one after a certain year from any 6cyl Nissan or Z? Would you need to replace other parts in the a/c system as well?

Pearlz


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Marc Z31 said:


> AC is for the weak. Remove it. I live in texas, and I do just fine.



it would be nice for some in your little state, i yanked mine out too


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ok I,ve looped the the coolent lines that go to the heater core I'm just going to leave it like that for now untill I get enough time to look under the dash. and one more thing I dont have a/c it just gets too hot in my car with heat from the engine constently coming in to the cabin.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pearlz said:


> Thanks for the feedbach. If I were to get a junkyard compressor say, I wonder how to select the right size - or do you just get one after a certain year from any 6cyl Nissan or Z? Would you need to replace other parts in the a/c system as well?
> 
> Pearlz


Seems to me R-134 was starting to come into commonality about '96 or so. The VG30 was available in the Nissan trucks until just recently, I beleive, so maybe you can get one from one of those. As far as I can remember, though, you also need a bigger condenser (The part in front of the radiator) and you may have fitment problems with that, space under the Z31 is at a premium for that stuff. You might be able to leave the stock one in place, but be aware the internal pressure is higher so it'll have a better chance of failing. You may be able to get away with simply replacing the refrigereant, but it won't be quite as effective, like I said. Retrofitting the proper system components may not be possible, be prepared for that.


----------



## pearlz (May 10, 2005)

*a/c R-12 to R-134*

Zen31ZR - Thanks. I cruised the AC site you recommended and have decided to stick with the stock system until it seems to be worn out. I don't have the tools and can't in good faith vent the R-12 to the atmosphere. 

As far as my little problem with getting tepid air from the defrost vents only, I ran the vac line directly from the intake manifold to the thru-firewall vac lines thereby taking the cruise control and the accumulator out of the loop. (I also zip tied the hot water valve to the closed position) Miracle! I get a nice blast of cold out of my dash vents. I can get along without cruise control for the moment, but at least I get some cold air while I figure out what my problem is.

Thanks again for the advice!

Pearlz


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Cars this old have vacuum systems in poor repair, the whole lot of vacuum lines probably needs to be replaced. Nice to hear that it works, though. :thumbup:


----------

